# sand or something else?



## brutusbetta (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey i was just wondering if sand is ok for baby tears and 3 pieces of lucky bamboo and what else could i add to the tank (plantwise)also the baby tears are on a rock


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Sand does not hold nutrients the way better substrates will. It has not cationic exchange capacity. 

Lucky Bamboo is not fully aquatic. It seems to do fine with the roots and some stem in the water, leaves out of the water. 

If the Baby Tears is on a rock will it reach the substrate at all? I suppose ultimately it will, so I would select a fairly fine substrate that holds nutrients better than sand.


----------



## brutusbetta (Jul 18, 2012)

but what holds more nutrients?


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

there is different substrates folks like that are high in cec....there is turface, safe t sorb, flourite etc...its a matter of preference


----------

